# Verdades y mentiras del GWN

## LinuxBlues

Mod edit: Todos los mensajes fuera de tono han sido movidos, por lo que es posible que algunas respuestas de este hilo no sean coherentes.

--Stolz 

Verdades y mentiras en el GWN

 *Gentoo Weekly Newsletter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> GNOME 2.16 stable
> 
> -----------------
> ...

 

  * powerful new note-taking application

Pues no serán las notas adhesivas del panel, porque siguen siendo exactamente iguales.

  * enhanced menu editing

Gnome-2.14

Gnome-2.16

Me lo explique.

  * tool to get a better overview of your hard disk space

Para los que no sepan de qué va la cosa o para quienes antes usábamos gtkdiskfree, la utilidad se llama baobab. Sigo encontrando mucho más práctica la primera, será cuestión de acostumbrarse a la segunda y desinstalar la primera.

  * improved integrated power management support

Cierto, pero no sé porqué me recuerda a otro sistema operativo y, esta vez, tratándose de Gnome, no es MacOS, ¡qué cosas!

De todos modos es tremendamente práctico, sobre todo en laptops.

  * improved media web browsing

Me lo explique, no noto ni la más mínima diferencia.

  * improved themes

Completo rediseño de todos los iconos del tema gnome por defecto. El selector de áreas de trabajo se ilumina literalmente previo a su selección; Clearlooks se ve mucho más bonito, tiene más brillo...

  * improved memory usage

Por aquí sí que no paso...

```

GNOME-2.14

linuxblues@pygoscelis_papua ~ $ free -m | grep -

-/+ buffers/cache:         74        936

GNOME-2.16

linuxblues@pygoscelis_papua ~ $ free -m | grep -

-/+ buffers/cache:        126        884

```

Casi nada...

No podía quedarme indiferente.

----------

## Ferdy

Todo el que lea esto puede:

a) Creer a los desarrolladores de Gentoo que mantienen GNOME (y algunos son hackers de GNOME). Que conocen el código y los cambios.

b) Creer a LinuxBlues que ni programa ni sabe. (Recuerden el post de -fomit-frame-pointer y los 'símbolos de debug' )

 *Quote:*   

> Por aquí sí que no paso... 

 

¿ Y resulta que con 'free' pretendes demostrar que GNOME-2.16 consume más memoria que GNOME-2.14 ? 

Supongo que esta prueba la has hecho con tanto rigor como la de aquel post de -fomit-frame-pointer / -momit-leaf-frame-pointer, donde te inventaste unos números para que te dieran la razón, ¿verdad?

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

Pues ya me puedes explicar lo del enhanced menu editing, lo de las notas adhesivas y demás. No con free no pretendo mostrar nada, acabo de recibir el GWN y he visto la chorrada y ha sido lo primero que se me ha venido a la cabeza reiniciando, abriendo gnome-terminal y... si lo deseas lanzo gnome-system-monitor con exactamente los mismos applets en gnome-2.14 y gnome-2.16, y te hago un desglose de la shared y la no compartida, pero como con free no lo vas a ver tan claro, te lo aseguro.

Editado: jamás he inventado números, si eso es lo que crees te lo muestro enviándote los archivos, o compílalos por tí mismo. Es la segunda vez que me llamas mentiroso. Sigue, sigue insultándome... Quizá conozcas a alguien que te conoce y a quien tú no conoces....

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   * powerful new note-taking application
> 
> Pues no serán las notas adhesivas del panel, porque siguen siendo exactamente iguales.

 

Se refiere a Tomboy que no es igual que el applet de notas de gnome 2.14

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   * enhanced menu editing
> 
> Gnome-2.14
> ...

 

Te lo explico, básicamente hay dos diferencias:

- La versión de alacarte es distinta

- Alacarte no se incluía de forma oficial en gnome 2.14, sí en gnome 2.16, con lo que la comparación es alacarte vs gmenu-simple-editor en lugar de alacarte vs alacarte.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   * tool to get a better overview of your hard disk space
> 
> Para los que no sepan de qué va la cosa o para quienes antes usábamos gtkdiskfree, la utilidad se llama baobab. Sigo encontrando mucho más práctica la primera, será cuestión de acostumbrarse a la segunda y desinstalar la primera.

 

Probablemente

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   * improved integrated power management support
> 
> Cierto, pero no sé porqué me recuerda a otro sistema operativo y, esta vez, tratándose de Gnome, no es MacOS, ¡qué cosas!
> ...

 

Tiene incluso alguna cosa más  Ej1 Ej2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   * improved media web browsing
> 
> Me lo explique, no noto ni la más mínima diferencia.
> ...

 

Soporte para usar listas XSPF: http://www.xspf.org/

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

Muchas gracias pacho2 por tus aclaraciones, deberías colaborar en el GWN, como ves sus explicaciones son insuficientes y conducen a este tipo de errores...

Y, efectivamente, había hecho click derecho en el icono con la batería/red que aparece a la izquierda de la fecha (gnome-power-manager), no te preocupes, observar la calidad de la batería es inestimable para mí, dado que siempre ando a media carga y recargando, por mucho que procure dejarla sin carga bajo grub (que deja la CPU al 100% afortunadamente, si lo que se pretende es descargarla) 1 vez al mes.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## pacho2

Ten en cuenta que el GWN no puede ocupar páginas y páginas explicando a fondo las novedades de gnome 2.16. Se han limitado, creo que con buen criterio, a poner un pequeño resumen de estas propiedades que, junto con el link que han proporcionado hacia las notas de lanzamiento de gnome queda más completo.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Sertinell

este hilo va sobre el GWM, vuestras disputas con gcc y las flags discutirlas en el hilo debido por favor  :Wink: .

Un saludo.

P.D. LinuxBlues, ya podias haber seguido el enlace a las notas de la release de gnome para ver qe habia de nuevo ...

----------

## LinuxBlues

Cierto, muy cierto, Sertinell, a veces llegué a pensar que era yo el que conducía los hilos al off-topic, pero tu indicación ha sido extraordinariamente útil y ha llegado justo a tiempo: Dejaré de contestar a Ferdy en este y en cualquier otro hilo, nuestros debates no conducen a ninguna parte.

Por otra parte, en cuanto a lo de las ReleaseNotes de Gnome-2.16, pues es... dejadez, tenerlo ya instalado en un overlay y jugar con él da lugar a este tipo de cosas. Aunque que llegue gente que no lo tiene ni tan siquiera instalado y mencione a gente que ha enviado bugs upstream y no les han hecho NP caso, pues deja mucho que desear... de un Developer.  :Wink: 

Editado:  *Quote:*   

> Creer a LinuxBlues que ni programa ni sabe

  y es más, ni tengo por qué saber, ni estoy hecho para ese tipo de cosas, ahora vas y te vienes a mi trabajo y te enseño a ganarte la vida, con informes de ventas en una editorial, ¿te apetece? Yo al menos vivo por mi cuenta...   :Rolling Eyes:  y no soy un parásito como tú.

----------

## Stolz

Estimados animadores del foro (que se de por aludido quien quiera  :Smile: ), ruego por favor este hilo sea usado únicamente para aclarar las novedades de Gnome anunciadas en el el GWN o al menos, algo que tenga que ver con Gentoo  :Wink: . Para ataques personales mejor usar el botoncito que está a la derecha de "perfil" y a la izquierda de "e-mail".

----------

## Stolz

Menos mal que lo había pedido por favor. Ando mal de tiempo y no visito el foro tan frecuentemente por favor, cortaros un poco.

A partir de ahora, en vez de pedir que un hilo no se desmadre para volver al día siguiente y verlo ya echado a perder, en el próximo hilo que degenere o vea que pueda degenerar borraré sin decir nada los mensajes que estén fuera de contexto. En la próxima salida de tono, en este u otro hilo, no os extrañéis si desaparecen algunas respuestas. Ni siquiera mandaré un MP para avisar de que han sido borrados.

Hasta ahora no he borrado mensajes por no privar de derecho a réplica, pero creo que ya hay bastantes ejemplos de malos mensajes como para poder justificar el borrado de los nuevos sin previo aviso.

No cierro el hilo porque se que las siguientes respuestas van a ser sobre el GWN (si no, directas a Dustbin)

----------

## pacho2

 *g0su wrote:*   

> pacho2
> 
> Gracias por tu respuesta, la verdad que a mi no me había quedado nada claro las mejoras de gnome, de todas formas me parece un poco chorras, es decir, no creo que por 4 mejoras "tontas" se tenga que sacar una versión nueva de gnome. ¿ Sabes si hay algo mas nuevo, o se ha corregido errores de su versión anterior o algo por el estilo? 
> 
> 

 

Por supuesto, con cada versión nueva de gnome y de otras aplicaciones siempre se realizan muchas mejoras menos "notables", como por ejemplo, se solucionan muchísimos bugs "pequeños" y se intenta optimizar el código. No hay más que mirar el bugzilla de gnome  :Smile: 

Pasa algo parecido con otros proyectos, por ejemplo, tampoco hay grandísimas diferencias entre firefox 1.5 y 2.0  :Wink: , pero, sin embargo, entre ambas versiones se han resuelto decenas de bugs  :Smile: 

Un sitio muy interesante para ver las novedades que se van fraguando es http://planet.gnome.org/  :Wink: 

Por cierto, en http://www.gentoo-es.org/node/860 puedes consultar más novedades de este lanzamiento  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## g0su

Si si, lo de tu blog en gentoo-es lo leí, y lo que se ha armado por estar en ingles también xD! pero de veras te agradezco lo del blog por que esta explicado para tontos(es decir para mi) y entiendo todo perfectamente. Solo quería decir, que no veo demasiado cambio como para sacar una nueva versión vamos, creo que antes los cambios eran mas significativos, o tal vez, los cambios que habian me interesaban mas que los que han habido ahora jejeje   :Laughing: 

Gracias pacho2

----------

## ekz

Tambien un cambio importante para los usuarios de beryl fue que la terminal de gnome soporte transparencias reales  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 0kupa

La verdad es que tras ver esta comparativa que deja un poco mal a GTK (Gnome) frente Qt (KDE).. a mi parecer, Gnome tira más para usuarios "nuevos", por eso para nosotros parecen cambios insignificantes.

----------

## Stolz

Todos los mensajes fuera de tono han sido movidos, por lo que es posible que algunas respuestas no sean coherentes.

----------

